# Successful hold!



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Well, my red zebra's hold was very successful. We stripped 25 fry out of her this evening!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

OMg they are so cute .

Good luck with them and keep updating!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow great news laura! they are very cute...


----------



## jwalker (Apr 7, 2005)

grats luara. now get them to grow and you can enjoy them. enjoy your travels through the adventures of mouth brooders
Jeff


----------



## PondCometer (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats, I just took the plunge into Africans, loving them.


----------



## highliner (Jul 2, 2006)

Yep, that's what Mbuna do best, all right...congratulations.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

nice job laura hope the grow up and all that


----------

